# Adobe Photoshop CS2 Free Now From Adobe



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone that knows about Adobe Photoshop knows it cost more than a big piece of woodworking equipment and way out of the budgets of most people.

Adobe made a mistake in their activation server and finally just decided to let anyone that wanted it could download it for free with their serial number.

You can also get the complete CS2 suite which includes Acrobat pdf maker pro 8.0, Indesign (used by a lot of newspapers and businesses that need a layout program, we use it) and Illustrator another design program.

Photoshop also comes with Image Ready one of my favorite imaging programs and I use that lot building websites.

CS2 is an older version but it works just as good as the latest version.

You can find the free download here with the serial number from Adobe.

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/3689-adobe-photoshop-cs2.html

When Photoshop opens it ask do you want to register it…naw not unless you want to and it doesn't matter whether you do or not.

Enjoy


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"You can also get the complete CS2 suite which includes Acrobat pdf maker pro 8.0, Indesign (used by a lot of newspapers and businesses that need a layout program, we use it) and Illustrator another design program"

Thanks for the heads-up. I think I'd like to get this to play with. Are there several choices of what to download? Is there a big learning curve? How much disc space does it burn?

And for the "casual" user, do you recommend getting the whole ball of wax? Will the CS2 Suite with the pdf maker be useful to someone who only wants to do the occasional fixing of photos, or possible playing around with adding things to pictures?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks. I have Adobe Photoshop Elements and Lightroom that I use all the time, but it never hurts to have some more tools in the drawer.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi guys and to try and answer your questions.

Photoshop is probably the number one choice of professionals and amateurs world wide for anything concerning photos, imaging, web design work, photographers, etc and the number one pirated software in the world.

The best I can remember PS cs2 is in the neighborhood of 350 mb in size, could be more.

Adobe Illustrator is much more than that and logo designers use it mostly and larger in size than PS and this is what we use to design logos.

Adobe Indesign is a page layout program and not a per say design program. Newspapers, book publishers, etc use it to do their layouts with. My wife uses it in her business consulting business to layout brochures and news letters for her clients.

The Adobe PDF writer 8 Pro is what I use to make my free woodworking plans in PDF format so they can be downloaded full size from my plans site. I also use another free program called CuteFTP.

The PDF 8.0 writer will not work in Windows above XP is my understanding.

PS does have have a large learning curve and your best friend is Google and Youtube to learn to do what you want to do in the program.

The Free Period Furniture Plans Image on the homepage of my site was done in PS as all the other images on the site except the plans images but, I took a photo of a board and used PS to make the text out of the board. I personally like the ImageReady program that comes with cs2 over PS because it gives me better solutions to what I do building websites. Just my opinion.

The letters on the signs on my site are done in a program called CorelDraw and the board designs and furniture plans are done in Autocad.

I've enclosed a few shots of some web sites we used PS and ImageReady to do the layouts with.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Bruce, which serial number is needed? for the PC or do I have to have another Adobe software?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I have their Photoshop Photography Program for $10 bucks a month. I love it.
https://creative.adobe.com/plans/offer/photoshop+lightroom


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

ChefHDAN: On the same page as the download they list a Windows and a Mac serial number. Write down the appropriate one, and you will need to enter it during installation.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Charlie! Shows ya how well I looked at the download page DOH!


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

"Thanks Charlie! Shows ya how well I looked at the download page DOH!" 
- ChefHDAN

Hey ChefDan…I just got some new specs a few months ago..wanta try them? lol


----------

